
How to Read a Scientific Paper (About a Scientist With a Worm in His Mouth) - georgecmu
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/how-to-read-a-research-paper-about-that-scientist-with-a-nematode-in-his-mouth/
======
androidb
Yes, this really is what the title says. Quote from the article after the
scientist discovered the worm in his mouth: "Wow, this is really interesting,”
thought Allen. And then 1) I hope it’s not fatal and 2) I hope it’s
publishable"

Not your typical reaction... this is another article that also adds some
imagery: [http://www.wm.edu/research/ideation/notes-and-
curiosities/ti...](http://www.wm.edu/research/ideation/notes-and-
curiosities/tired-of-being-a-host123.php)

------
timje1
A quote that I loved from the article: _Allen did email his colleagues with
the subject line: “A paper in my mouth._

Ahh, _science._

------
scotty79
How was it moving under skin without causing pain or inflamation?

------
reginaldjcooper
He's an American and he is not suing the oral surgeon for malpractice? Also
that was really gross.

------
Tichy
I must admit I read the article (wired, not the paper), but I don't get the
point at all. The relevance to my life appears (hopefully) to be zero.

~~~
justinpombrio
Do you aim to only read things relevant to your life? I thought it was
entertaining.

~~~
Tichy
Actually, yes. And if I read something for entertainment, I don't tell other
people they _should_ read it.

